# Converting .MSV from memory stick



## fiercetech2 (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi i was wondering about how to convert a .MSV file to a .WAV file i am having trouble with it. thanks


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

You've tried the software that came with the stick?


----------



## fiercetech2 (Jul 11, 2006)

the software was sony reader all it does is play the file but does not have a option to convert the file i tried saving it then opening with windows movie maker but that did not work. but the software all it does is play it.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

You can try the WMP Plugin which in theory should allow WMP to see it.


----------



## fiercetech2 (Jul 11, 2006)

will this plug in help me convert the .msv file to .wav


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

No, sorry. I thought WMP had some conversion features, but it really doesn't.

And, have had no luck searching for a utility on the web that will do it.

There wasn't a piece of software called "Memory Stick Voice Editor" that came with it?

**Addendum - It appears that Switch is a free download that can handle MSV files.


----------



## nikolay12 (Oct 22, 2006)

fiercetech2 said:


> will this plug in help me convert the .msv file to .wav


fiercetech2, I have the same problem. Could you, pls., post the solution if you have one?

Thank you,

Nikolay


----------



## jagz707 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi

The Software that come with the voice recorder does convert to WAV at various bit rates.
I can open the WAV file with Windows Media Player 9 without any problems.


----------



## fiercetech2 (Jul 11, 2006)

The Solution is the website http://www.nch.com.au/switch/ this will help.


----------



## fiercetech2 (Jul 11, 2006)

whitphil the conversion worked great thank you!!!


----------



## fiercetech2 (Jul 11, 2006)

how would u compress the size of the converted .msv down to a smaller size whitphil is there a free download for it.


----------



## kdozers (Jul 12, 2008)

I stumbled on this thread while trying to find out how to turn msv files stored on a hard drive into a cd. I have no idea what I'm doing, trying to help out my boss... I see Switch can convert to wav is this a file format that I can burn onto a cd? Please help!!! If I can pull this off, it will earn me lots of bonus points.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------

